# Highs & Lows: Indiana Pacers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Additions:* PG T.J. Ford, PG Jarrett Jack, SG Brandon Rush, C Roy Hibbert, C Rasho Nesterovic, PF Maceo Baston, PF Austin Croshere, PF Josh McRoberts.
> 
> *Losses:* C Jermaine O’Neal, SG Kareem Rush, SF Shawne Williams, SG Flip Murray, PF Ike Diogu, C David Harrison, PG Andre Owens.
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2008/10/indiana-pacers-nba-season-preview/


----------

